# Judge NOT



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hummm, something to think about! *
**********************
I was shocked, confused, bewildered 
       as I entered Heaven's door, 
       Not by the beauty of it all, 
       by the lights or its decor. 

       But it was the folks in Heaven 
       who made me sputter and gasp-- 
       the thieves, the liars, the sinners, 
       the alcoholics, the trash. 

       There stood the kid from seventh grade 
       who swiped my lunch money twice. 
       Next to him was my old neighbor 
      who never said anything nice. 

       Herb, who I always thought 
       was rotting away in hell, 
       was sitting pretty on cloud nine, 
       looking incredi! bly well. 

       I nudged Jesus, "What's the deal? 
       I would love to hear Your take. 
       How'd all these sinners get up here? 
       God must've made a mistake. 

       And why's everyone so quiet, 
       so somber? Give me a clue." 
       "Hush, child," said He "They're all in shock. 
       No one thought they'd see you." 

       Judge NOT. *​


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 7, 2005)

I like!


----------



## recherche (Feb 7, 2005)

That's cute


----------



## webby (Feb 7, 2005)

Very clear message. Thanks


----------



## succeda (Feb 7, 2005)

excellent!


----------



## Falon (Feb 7, 2005)

Good one! Very accurate.


----------



## gloomgeisha (Feb 7, 2005)

Why am I not suprised that this didn't get as many replies as it so deserves? LOL! 

An excellent poem! Much Kudos!


----------



## sbg4evr (Feb 7, 2005)

This is so true.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 9, 2005)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> *Hummm, something to think about! *
> **********************
> I was shocked, confused, bewildered
> as I entered Heaven's door,
> ...



Wow!! Thank-you, *Jesus*, for your saving grace!! _Lord knows_ I didn't deserve it, but He did it for me anyhow!! :notworthy


----------



## dreemssold (Feb 9, 2005)

_EXCELLENT post ._


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing!  Goodness knows I fall short.


----------



## victorious (Feb 9, 2005)

A good spiritual check-up to keep me on track.  Thanks!


----------



## Sweet C (Feb 9, 2005)

This was a really good post!


----------



## PaperDoll (Feb 9, 2005)

Amen! 
Good post!


----------



## EXSQUISIT (Feb 9, 2005)

I really liked that!  Awesome!


----------



## bellydancer (Feb 9, 2005)

lol i like that!


----------



## Puddles (Feb 9, 2005)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> *Hummm, something to think about! *
> **********************
> I was shocked, confused, bewildered
> as I entered Heaven's door,
> ...



This is so true. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for posting, Miss Lady Dee.


----------



## miracle (Feb 9, 2005)

*Amen and Amen!!!!*


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Feb 9, 2005)

i like this! makes a person rethink thier own actions!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Feb 9, 2005)

I loved it   I'm printing it to share w/ others..


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2009)

wow... good post!


----------



## inthepink (Jun 21, 2009)

Isn't that the truth! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 21, 2009)

*Matthew 7:1*

*1"Do not judge, or you too will be judged. 2For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you.

3"Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother's eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4How can you say to your brother, 'Let me take the speck out of your eye,' when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother's eye.
*​


----------



## Nonie (Jun 22, 2009)

> *"Hush, child," said He "They're all in shock. *
> *        No one thought they'd see you." *


​  

Love it! Echoes one of my favorite chapters Romans 14.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 24, 2009)

gloomgeisha said:


> Why am I not suprised that this didn't get as many replies as it so deserves? LOL!
> 
> An excellent poem! Much Kudos!


 
 Judge Not....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 24, 2009)

Wonderful message...    I guess I stand a good chance after all.   

Oh by the Grace of God and His unending mercies... Praise Him!


----------



## Laela (Jun 24, 2009)

that was amusing... lol



Shimmie said:


> Judge Not....


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 27, 2009)

Laela said:


> that was amusing... lol


----------

